# Setup right gcc45



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi. I have installed gcc45 and I want to use it as default compiler. I know that is very dangerous to play with compiler so I want your opinion if everything is right. I add this to my /etc/make.conf:

```
.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/*) && exists(/usr/local/bin/gcc45)
CC=gcc45
CXX=g++45
CPP=cpp45
CPUTYPE?=amd64
.endif
```
I created a file named libmap.conf on /etc and add these lines:

```
libgcc_s.so.1   gcc45/libgcc_s.so.1
libgomp.so.1    gcc45/libgomp.so.1
#libobjc.so.3    gcc45/libobjc.so.2
libssp.so.0     gcc45/libssp.so.0
libstdc++.so.6  gcc45/libstdc++.so.6
```

libobjc.so.2 did not exist on gcc45/ so I uncommented this line. Is everything right? Should I add / remove anything?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2010)

1. There are numerous ports that don't compile well, or at all, with GCC 4.5. There's a thread about it somewhere. Make sure you read it.
2. When a port fails to build, you *must* try to build it with the system compiler *before* opening a thread about it; do *not* waste people's time reporting problems with a port that are caused by not using the base system compilers.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok. I understood. I will remove gcc45 compiler and I will use system's compiler. I was thinking that gcc45 compile just fine all ports. I had seen a thread named: ports that are not compiled with gcc45 but I guessed that was time ago and now gcc45 works. Ok. Back to default


----------

